# Steuersatz Scart Light Via GT 2014



## Seisogud (25. Juli 2016)

Hi,

weiß jemand, ob in dem Rahmen ein 1 1/8" Steuersatz verbaut ist? Ich möchte gerne eine Starrgabel einbauen und könnte eine mit 1 1/8" (nicht Tapered) bekommen.

Danke + Gruß


----------



## on any sunday (26. Juli 2016)

Wenn du den Rahmen hast, selber messen macht klug http://www.acros.de/images/pdfs/SHIS PR_TECH DOCUMENT_D.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seisogud (26. Juli 2016)

Danke für Deinen klugen Hinweis.
Ich dachte bei all den Spezialisten hier im Radon Forum könnte ich ja mal höflich fragen, anstatt vor einer Bestellung die Gabel auszubauen.


----------



## on any sunday (26. Juli 2016)

Sorry, wollte dich nicht mit Wissen belästigen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. Juli 2016)

Seisogud schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weiß jemand, ob in dem Rahmen ein 1 1/8" Steuersatz verbaut ist? Ich möchte gerne eine Starrgabel einbauen und könnte eine mit 1 1/8" (nicht Tapered) bekommen.
> 
> Danke + Gruß



Hi,

Du kannst in das Scart Light Via eine Gabel mit 1 1/8" Schaft einbauen, das Steuerrohr war 2014 noch nicht konisch und somit für tapered Gabeln ausgelegt. Achte nur auf die Länge von Gabel + Schaft um ungefähr eine gleiche Höhe und somit Geometrie zu erhalten.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Seisogud (27. Juli 2016)

Super! Vielen Dank, Andi!


----------



## Seisogud (27. Juli 2016)

Edit: Beitrag gelöscht, hatte mich vermessen


----------



## Skeener82 (6. August 2016)

Seisogud schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weiß jemand, ob in dem Rahmen ein 1 1/8" Steuersatz verbaut ist? Ich möchte gerne eine Starrgabel einbauen und könnte eine mit 1 1/8" (nicht Tapered) bekommen.
> 
> Danke + Gruß



Kannst du mir sagen welche Gabel du eingebaut hast? Ich fahre das selbe Rad und habe auch mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt es umzubauen. Eventuell zu einem Gravel, bin mir aber noch unsicher ob die Geometrie dann noch stimmt.


----------



## Seisogud (6. August 2016)

Ich habe diese Gabel eingebaut:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Vortrieb/Trekking-Disc-only-Gabel-Modell-2016-p46940/

Sie ist 20mm kürzer als die entspannte Federgabel und ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass die Geo gelitten hat.


----------



## Skeener82 (6. August 2016)

Gefällt mir sehr gut, hast ja schon einiges umgebaut. 
Möchte meins etwas schneller machen, daher werde ich noch so einen Lenker 
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=CLu8r4_Hrc4CFUKZGwodpcAE1w
dran schrauben.


----------



## Seisogud (7. August 2016)

Ja, es ist mittlerweile sehr abgespeckt (9,5kg). Vom ursprünglichen Bike sind nur noch Rahmen, Steuerlager, Laufräder, Bremsen, Sattel und (gekürzter) Lenker dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeener82 (7. August 2016)

Habe meins mal schnell im originalen Zustand gewogen, es wiegt 12,3kg.
Ich hoffe auch das ich such unter 10kg komme


----------



## Seisogud (7. August 2016)

Alleine die Gabel ist exakt 1kg leichter. Du bist also auf dem richtigen Weg.


----------



## Skeener82 (7. August 2016)

Weiß jemand zufällig das Gewicht vom Rahmen ohne Anbauteile? Wollte meinen ungern zerlegen um Ihn zu wiegen.


----------



## filiale (7. August 2016)

Rad verkaufen und ein Canyon holen   (duck und weg....)
Das Fitnessbike von Canyon wiegt nur 8,5 in der Top Version 1200.- bzw. 9,2 für 999.- (bei Rahmengröße M). Da haste auch gleich eine Carbongabel verbaut.


----------



## Skeener82 (7. August 2016)

Habe schon vor einiger Zeit ein Auge drauf geworfen, aber ich bin doch sehr zufrieden mit dem Via GT.
Da ich auch öfters einen abstecher in den Wald mache, passt das schon so. Würde nur gerne auf der Strasse etwas schneller sein.
Daher überlege ich das GT etwas umzubauen oder zusätzlich einen Renner zu holen!?


----------

